# 04 Sentra - Bodykit Possibilities



## TheBomb (Dec 16, 2003)

I noticed that 95% of you say the new 2004 Sentra front end is extremely ugly.

I’m wondering how many of you would be interested in a nice looking body kit for that car, and precisely what needs to be changed (like the tooth and front bumper). Also, if there is a certain style you’d be interested in (sporty / muscular / aggressive / clean / rough / smooth / sharp / etc). I noticed numerous people were straying away from the ‘Honda style bodykits.’ Anything you can tell me about what looks good or bad on the Sentra would be good.

I also saw numerous people interested in the new tail lights, so I’m interested in what you think makes the tail lights better. A possibility is I could try to get something similar (but cooler) made for your older models.

I’m just an independent designer, but I’m sure if there is enough interest, I can get you guys anything you want. I’ll do the actual design myself if enough people are interested, but any input is appreciated.


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

I, personally, like the front end and can't stand the tail... from the back the car looks like it had a stroke...

Of course, this is coming from someone who almost went with an Intrepid because I like the style.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I think its great that you're getting ideas from people, but its hard to say what a muscular kit is....well maybe not that hard, but some design previews would help. Or something to compare to.
Also, not to knock what you're doing, but if I were you, I'd try to gather as much info on the next generation sentra and start to work from there. I say that just because there's many options (I think...) for the current body style. More wouldn't hurt, but I think you get what I'm saying. 

I say all of that to say, if you design something that strikes my eye, I just might buy it.  Do your thing man.


----------



## TheBomb (Dec 16, 2003)

*Muscular:* I think a good example would be a dodge viper, ford mustang, or Hummer (H1). A corvette may qualify, but it is a lot more sleek than muscular. The idea is to give the car more “bulk” and to make it look “powerful.” 

As a designer, I focus on tastes and desires, and don’t look for ideas. Ideas presented generally give me an idea of tastes and desires, but I always apply my own creativity. If I were to ask all of you to create the design for me, and I say I’ll build whatever you guys create, then I’d be useless as a designer.

Hopefully that makes sense. Input is extremely valuable, but don’t be surprised if I go in a different direction than *expected.*


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

And this front bumper would only incorperate into the '04 front end, right? The only reason I ask is because the grill, hood and headlights are different from all other B15 platforms. Is there a possiblity of designing a kit for an older B15 or is there not enough interest in that? I'm looking for something that's not too aggressive. I love my B15 SE from with Stillen Front Lips.


----------



## TheBomb (Dec 16, 2003)

There is a possibility I could go with the pre 2003 versions. I was thinking about getting a step ahead of everyone with the Sentra ’04, but I’m not limiting my possibilities. I’m not making any guarantees on what I’ll do, so I’m open to suggestions.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Definitely! Well, you gotta do what you gotta do, so if you have the desire to fab a nice kit for the pre '04 B15's, that'd be good too.  A head start on the '04 would be a lot better, I think.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

I own a 04 sentra and i hate the front end, I dislike the front tooth grill thing going on and the bumper which is hell to wash with all it's little indentations on it... I would like a body kit that didn't look as obvious as other kits that would make the front sleek and sporty. I really like the front of the 03 Sentras, in fact my mom has one and i've half considered doing a bumper swap...haha


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

the sentra design is going to be the same in 05 as it is in 04, so make a good kit and you will get 2 model ytears of customers instead of 1 as most peole assume. A pre 04 would be pretty easy to add on, the front end is different, but not drastically


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

why not make it look like the R33 GTR. that kit sells well for the honda guys.. I would imagine nissan guys would love it, it looks clean but aggressive and its styled after an in-house big brother. I'd buy it. someone photochop some of this sh!t


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

yea they make a great skyline kit for a4th gen maxima, why not a B15?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> I really like the front of the 03 Sentras, in fact my mom has one and i've half considered doing a bumper swap...haha


Yeah, that along with the headlights, grill and hood, eh?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Mr SEntra said:


> Yeah, that along with the headlights, grill and hood, eh?


don't forget the foglights and fenders!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Well, I figure the foglights, but the fenders I forgot to say as well. Good call.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

i wanna see a nice rear skirt for all B15s, i mean they are all the same ugly, butt in the air rear ends why not make a nice skirt that covers all B15s? I'd have to be clean and well blended and compliment Factory lines. no ricey air vents, gills, or flares, just a clean, sweet looking skirt that everyone will like. i have yet to see a nice one so far....this is your chance. :thumbup:


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Silvspec86 said:


> i wanna see a nice rear skirt for all B15s, i mean they are all the same ugly, butt in the air rear ends why not make a nice skirt that covers all B15s? I'd have to be clean and well blended and compliment Factory lines. no ricey air vents, gills, or flares, just a clean, sweet looking skirt that everyone will like. i have yet to see a nice one so far....this is your chance. :thumbup:


I agree.

As far as 04 fronts, I don't have 04 but, what messes it up besides the tooth (I think we can get used to that) but maybe if the grill was painted close to the same color as the tooth (like the RTR Spec), anyway the front bumper sits to high (look at it from the side view, the rear and sides are lower) and the opening for the lower intake is ugly, it would look better open or covered with black mesh, not the body colored rib look. 

I think everybody agrees that the 04 RTR Spec looks good.


----------



## TheBomb (Dec 16, 2003)

I appreciate the feedback! 

Something else that may help is if you all stated your 5 favorite cars (not including the Sentra), and if there is a specific feature that makes you like the car, state it. It will really help.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

BMW 3 series/M3- German Precision, everything looks like it just fits and it belongs there
VW GTI/R32- Same as the 3-Series, only cuter, again, the whole shape is very convetional but some how it just looks good in that eveything is just right. Most German cars are like this.
Skyline GT-R, R32, R34- Self Explanitory
97-98 240SX/ Silvias- Sleek, Understated, Plain Evil looking and can you spell POTENTIAL?
Porsche 911 Turbo- Yah Hans, Yih ben Guten Wagen


----------



## TheBomb (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks for the input Silvspec86! I'm currently doing a body kit design for the BMW M3. Those are deffinetly some good picks. I still need lists from more of you!


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

97-98 240-Mean looking front end
R33 and R34 Skyline's- Like silverspec said...self explanatory
Mitsu Evo VII and VIII- Nice clean look coming right out the showroom. Looks like it means business.
Ferrari modena- Come on now.


----------



## 89maxi (Aug 24, 2003)

guys if your just basing your opinion on pictures youve seen on the internet of the 04's then just stop making opinions till you see it in person i also thought it was ugly as hell and i wasnt going to get one at all but once i saw it in person i loved it


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

89maxi said:


> guys if your just basing your opinion on pictures youve seen on the internet of the 04's then just stop making opinions till you see it in person i also thought it was ugly as hell and i wasnt going to get one at all but once i saw it in person i loved it



My friend has one. And it's still ugly.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

89maxi said:


> guys if your just basing your opinion on pictures youve seen on the internet of the 04's then just stop making opinions till you see it in person i also thought it was ugly as hell and i wasnt going to get one at all but once i saw it in person i loved it



I've seen many in person....have to say it still looks ugly


----------



## 89maxi (Aug 24, 2003)

guess yall are just going to have to wait till i get mine and modify it and then the light shall shine... oh yes the light shall shine!


----------



## TheBomb (Dec 16, 2003)

What do you all think about the possibility of an exotic agressive style for the car? Perhaps something that visually transforms the Sentra into something exotic/sporty?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

89maxi said:


> guess yall are just going to have to wait till i get mine and modify it and then the light shall shine... oh yes the light shall shine!




the 04 is ugly. hell, they didn't even give it a different bumper than the 1.8!! LOL


----------



## 89maxi (Aug 24, 2003)

i guess its just me but i always love sleepers... maybe thats why i like this car so much :crazy:


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

I dont' think the car is ugly. The styling has grown on me. When a new front bumper comes out, and people put it on they'll change their minds.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

i can swear that thing is like lifted or something, it just dosnt have the "stance" and it just donst say "SE-R".....y'know?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

the 04 spec needs something to diferentiate it away from the 1.8, 1.8s et al, design a kit that looks kinda stock, but slightly more aggressive... if i make any sense...


----------



## weaksauce (Nov 13, 2003)

I agree! I'm pretty sure almost every 04 owner would like to upgrade their front fascia. Create a stock-looking front bodykit and you'll be getting ALOT of business. An aggresive one is already in the works by another company so by creating a stock-looking one you'll be reaching a HUGE niche market =) . By stock-like I mean not too low to the ground . I know alot of 04 owners aren't looking for the super-racer aggressive styling.


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

weaksauce said:


> I agree! I'm pretty sure almost every 04 owner would like to upgrade their front fascia. Create a stock-looking front bodykit and you'll be getting ALOT of business. An aggresive one is already in the works by another company so by creating a stock-looking one you'll be reaching a HUGE niche market =) . By stock-like I mean not too low to the ground . I know alot of 04 owners aren't looking for the super-racer aggressive styling.


true, this is exacally what i am looking for in a new front grill, i dont want big fog lights or outrageous lines or something that is scraping the ground just something that flows with the car and doesnt stand out way too much, but still turns some heads which the car does already.


----------



## cysco00 (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey guys, I just wanted to throw in my .02, I just went sunday to a shop that a friend of mine owns, Special Effects Performance, he had an OEM Carbon Fiber Hood from VIS. He asked if I wanted it since it was a cancellation from another customer with on '03 SER, I have of '04 Spec V. I told him that I had been told the hoods are different. So....we did a sorta test fit, and guess what......it fit!!!! We laid it directly over the Stock hood and all the lines were the same! So I don't understand where people are saying the hood are different in an '04???

Cisco C.

P.S. sorry to be a little off subject....but hoods were mentioned.


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

cysco00 said:


> Hey guys, I just wanted to throw in my .02, I just went sunday to a shop that a friend of mine owns, Special Effects Performance, he had an OEM Carbon Fiber Hood from VIS. He asked if I wanted it since it was a cancellation from another customer with on '03 SER, I have of '04 Spec V. I told him that I had been told the hoods are different. So....we did a sorta test fit, and guess what......it fit!!!! We laid it directly over the Stock hood and all the lines were the same! So I don't understand where people are saying the hood are different in an '04???
> 
> Cisco C.
> 
> P.S. sorry to be a little off subject....but hoods were mentioned.


I don't recall people saying the hood was different, it's the front, the bucktooth, the grill, the front lip, the front skirt


----------



## cysco00 (Mar 25, 2004)

> The only reason I ask is because the grill, hood and headlights are different from all other B15 platforms.


 from Mr Sentra. I have seen other people on this forum say this as well, in my own thread about '04 body kits some one else said it too. They in fact, as far as I can see are the same!!!

Cisco C.


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

cysco00 said:


> from Mr Sentra. I have seen other people on this forum say this as well, in my own thread about '04 body kits some one else said it too. They in fact, as far as I can see are the same!!!
> 
> Cisco C.


I guess that one skipped my mind


----------



## cysco00 (Mar 25, 2004)

SentraXERacer and Samo said the same thing in my thread about an '03 bumper fitment on an '04. No prob.....this news is definetly a GOOD thing!! Now I can order the Evo hood from VIS with no worries. :thumbup: 

Cisco C.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I was under the impression that the hood wasn't an exact fit. I retract my previous statements then. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## cysco00 (Mar 25, 2004)

No prob mang, I was just glad it turned out to be the same, it makes it easier on us '04 guys!!

Cisco C.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

cysco00 said:


> No prob mang, I was just glad it turned out to be the same, it makes it easier on us '04 guys!!
> 
> Cisco C.


It's funny, but as I was leaving work today, I saw a '04 Sentra and looked at the hood closer and it does in fact look the same as mine. Wouldn't you know!


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

Silvspec86 said:


> i wanna see a nice rear skirt for all B15s, i mean they are all the same ugly, butt in the air rear ends why not make a nice skirt that covers all B15s? I'd have to be clean and well blended and compliment Factory lines. no ricey air vents, gills, or flares, just a clean, sweet looking skirt that everyone will like. i have yet to see a nice one so far....this is your chance. :thumbup:


http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/582964/1

I think this R34 kit looks great on newer model sentras. The rear bumper is not my favorite however. There is too much stuff going on. This is what I want as a consumer. Please!!!! No cheap fiberglass! If you can manufacture a kit with premium fiberglass or polyurethane that is a must! Cheap fiberglass is not worth the work, time, money, investment. Thats just my opinion however. I am learning first hand from ordering one of these kits online. I have had no previous experience with kits, but from the hassle of getting this kit prepared for my car, its really not worth the effort. Make something durable and good quality. If you do I will buy one from you! I would gladly pay a little more for good quality than quality crap. 

toMmy fiZo


----------



## Muffin_Man1356 (Apr 30, 2005)

so when does anyone think that a new kit will be made for the 04? and reading the previous posts.... the 03 hoods actually fit the 04s???


----------

